
GitHub Integrations Directory - craigkerstiens
https://github.com/integrations
======
sytse
I expected a lot more there. Our page for GitLab has more
[https://about.gitlab.com/applications/](https://about.gitlab.com/applications/)
Maybe GitHub will add more or they want to be selective. I hope the former, it
makes sense to list them all I think. We certainly list every one that sends a
merge request and has explicit support for GitLab.

------
zeckalpha
How is this curated? There's quite a few missing integrations.

------
ssutch3
Come on... integration pages have don't have a link to the company home page.

~~~
nodesocket
Indeed, our GitHub integration ([https://commando.io](https://commando.io)) is
not listed. :-(

